# Why do the pony club instructors...



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Insist on me having my foot in the stirrup with the balls of my feet on it? I do not find it comfortable and usually ride with just the tip of my toe in the stirrup.
They say "it'll help you rise" but then you're not supposed to rise using the stirrups as support. Im sooo annoyed with them :evil:.
What do you think?


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't know...
You aren't supposed to ride using the stirrups as support to begin with... You should rise with the horse's movements. I've always kept my stirrup a little past the ball of my foot, closer to my toe, but I think it all depends. Everyone rides differently.

I would keep doing what you're comfortable with, if you're riding is okay.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I would think it is because the ball of your foot is a stronger place to rest your foot so that your heel can come down and you don't have to grip with your toe to keep your foot in your stirrup. If you are gripping with your toe to keep it on the stirrup, your heel rides up like in your avatar pic. Don't know if that's you or not though


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

It's because it spposedly causes tension somewhere.
I personally ride with the stirrup turned sideways (almost like it is when your foot isn't in it) and only half my toes in it. 
I have no trouble with it. My legs are loose and there's no tension in it. 
Besides, I don't get my giant feet stuck in the stirrups when my horse decides to dump me.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks. I generally have the problem of having my heel down to much lol In my avatar she jumped huge and I got left behind lol


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I agree with danastark, its a stronger place to keep your foot. :wink: In your avatar pic, I think the reason you're "left behind" is because your feet are too tense in the stirrups. By keeping the stirrups a little bit more under your foot, it would help your heel fall naturally down and would probably help with your leg position as well. Hope this helps!


----------



## Jacksonlover (Nov 16, 2008)

the reason why they tell you ride with the ball of your foot on the stirrup is because it givves you MUCH more freedom of movement in you ankle, and jumping, you need you ankles alot to absorb the impact of jumping, and using the ball of your foot helps keep your heels in the correct postion, which is vital to stay balanced.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree ball of foot is where you should have your stirrup. it may not be comfortable at first but that doesn't mean its wrong. LOL I hate it when my boyfriend shows me how to hold the golf club correctly, it never feels right! but it sure helps. (just a little analogy)


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

well dont quote me on this becuase im not 100% sure...i havnt taked a riding lesson in a long time...(bad i know!) but i think they are telling you to ride with teh ball of your foot on the stirrup because when riding you have supposed to keep your heal down but not put all your weight into your heals. (if that made any sence) So if you just have the tip of your foot in the stirrup all you weight is going to be on your heel because you dont have the support you need with just the tip of your boot. Also...its not safe! its way easier to slip out of the stirrup if you only have the tip of your foot in there...and im not being rude...but i would listen to your instructors if i were you....


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

If you start with the stirrup on the ball of your foot then stand tall in your stirrups and think about the weight sinking into your heels and being balanced over the horse then sit back down your foot position should be correct. If you just have your toes up too much or just your toes in the stirrups you are going to have issues.


----------



## Aliboo (Jun 20, 2008)

I disagree with them also, my instructor is very true to tips of toes in stirrups, and rise from heels, weight stretching all the way down.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

CessBee said:


> Insist on me having my foot in the stirrup with the balls of my feet on it? I do not find it comfortable and usually ride with just the tip of my toe in the stirrup.
> They say "it'll help you rise" but then you're not supposed to rise using the stirrups as support. Im sooo annoyed with them :evil:.
> What do you think?


I remember doing pony club for 2 years when I was younger. Tho it was fun, I remember the quality of the instructors we got was never good, not only that but a safety concern now that I look at it years later. You obviously know better. Use the all around experience you are getting from pony club to your advantage but take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## LizAndCollin101 (Jul 10, 2008)

My instructor is doing the same thing with me and the ball of my foot. She says it will prevent me from losing a stirrup so easily. [Meaning i can lose my stirrup, but it wont just fling off my toe]


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

if you just have the tips of the toes in the stirrups you will find your feet slipping out of them more. won't you? just think about it. the ball of your foot is just past past your toes. I am sure everyone has different feet and different levels of comfort, no one thing is "right" for everyone, but we are talking about a very small area of the foot between where your toes end and ball begins. Don't know if I am making any sense but its a very small area that is ideal for your foot in the stirrups. I do think its better to have it on your toes a bit more than having foot too far through which is really dangerous. 

maybe we need to post some pics for comparison what we mean by ball of your foot or toe tips, I just can't envision riding with just the tips of my toes in the stirrups. If you put your heels down at all your feet would slip right out.

anyone have any pics, I am really intrigued on what the actual difference is in these two idea.
thanks


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree that the weight should be more over the balls of your foot because you'll have a much more sucure position especially when you are jumping over larger fences. 

Not all Pony Club instructor's teach exactly the same. You might not like the one you have but there are many that are really good. I spent 6 years in pony club and I came across good and bad instructors. It doesn't mean Pony Club itself is bad.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree, its not really a pony club thing. Its a pretty commonly accepted idea to have stirrups on the balls of your feet.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The other thing I want to add as well is that most intructors at pony club get a very small amount of money for the teaching they do which in turns means they will only find mediocre instructors that are willing to take that low cheque for their work.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I guess it is a stronger place to keep your foot, but I have never heard that before. I am always told to just have the tip of my toe in the stirrup and that you shouldn't rise with your stirrups as support. I'd listen to them though, they probably know what they are doing!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

can a tips of the toes person please post a pic? I am just having a hard time imaging just the tips of your toes in a stirrup.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I guess it's not exactly just the tips of my toes, but my feet aren't in the stirrup that far. I would put a pic to show you what I mean but I don't know how. Sorry if I was confusing anyone, but I don't put my feet in as far as the pony club people tell that person to.


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

I just thought of something. Depending on the type of boot you are wearing, whether it's a little big or pointy at the toe. Might give a false apperance that you have more of your foot in the stirrup then you really do. It could through off whom ever is watching from the ground....hope that makes sense.

And yes hardly any PC insturctors get paid decent. I taught for a few years and it's not something that you can say you made decent money with....And to work with kids who didn't want to listen made it even harder to want to teach. But we do it for those who appriciate your time and you see real progress with.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I have been riding for 36 years and ball of foot is most common thing I have heard. I tend to ride with the stirrup on the ball of my foot but probably lean toward less in the stirrup than more. I will try to take a pic and explain but just toe tips, I would think that would be pretty darn tough


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

NicoleS11 said:


> well dont quote me on this becuase im not 100% sure...i havnt taked a riding lesson in a long time...(bad i know!) but i think they are telling you to ride with teh ball of your foot on the stirrup because when riding you have supposed to keep your heal down but not put all your weight into your heals. (if that made any sence) So if you just have the tip of your foot in the stirrup all you weight is going to be on your heel because you dont have the support you need with just the tip of your boot. Also...its not safe! its way easier to slip out of the stirrup if you only have the tip of your foot in there...and im not being rude...but i would listen to your instructors if i were you....


I agree with this and to tell you the truth, I didn't fully understand about the difference in the amount of support you get from having the stirrup on the ball of your foot vs closer to your toe until fairly recently. I have always ridden with the stirrup closer to my toes in front of the ball of my foot. I think this comes from when I started riding, my boots were a little big and my instructor kept telling me to not put my foot so far in the stirrup since it looked like I had it too far back, when in reality it was right where it should be. I started taking saddleseat lessons and one of the horses I ride is a real powerhouse and throws you way up and out of the tack, so if your foot is not really in the stirrup where it should be, your foot pops out all the time!


----------

